# Excellent Site!!



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/1112.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice patterns well formatted. i wonder if it is still active..... as the date is 2011.....


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it is still active and I just downloaded some a few days ago.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I just went in and had a look at those patterns, then as they were only for Dec 2011? I then started to look to see if there were any other months. I clicked on "Back to Top" and other great info popped up....with movies....all still active..


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Very nice patterns well formatted. i wonder if it is still active..... as the date is 2011.....


It appears to be. At the top of page you can pic topic and updates and set a new search. Not a bad site.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice patterns well formatted. i wonder if it is still active..... as the date is 2011.....
> ...


Thank you so much for pointing me towards that feature, I guessed it would be there.....but missed it!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> PAJulian said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


You are welcome. I am the one that have the senior moments!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

checked a few of the patterns. they do not give the level of detail that many american patterns provide. so it will take a bit more thinking to do the patterns.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, I love the site.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I clicked on Category to get options and update and found March 2013. If you click on the icon it will give you pix of all the categories. very nice site


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

if you click on Update, you can get all the 2013 patterns


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lots of fun patterns. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a great link. Super patterns. Thanks


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I like this site ~ thank you!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou, excellent site!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Leigh Anne, love the quote under your name. 
Thanks for the pattern link. I will be great challenge for me to knit from charts. I may need to convert it first to a written format.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...got something...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

has some really nice crochet patterns.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Some really nice patterns there!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link - some very nice patterns.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Agreed! Thank you!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought I remembered this site. Here is a link to another one of the site pages, with some information at the bottom of the page about the patterns and abbreviations, etc. The HOME link at the top of the page links to their home page where they talk about their yarns.
http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my! Thank you!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> Yes, it is still active and I just downloaded some a few days ago.


awsesome site and has some lovely patterns all easy to download as welll


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Very nice patterns well formatted. i wonder if it is still active..... as the date is 2011.....


If you press the update button you are given choices of months and year you want right up to mar 2013,, what an excellent webb sight and it is all free...thanks for posting this leighanne 1968 ......


----------

